# bagging a 1950 chevy deluxe for dad!



## daoriginator64

just got an airride setup for my dads 50 chevy deluxe. i want to kinda surprise him he has no idea. would be a nice fathers day gift! anyone know tricks/tips/hints?? i have an idea from what i seen to do the front suspension i know i have to cut some of the tower to fit the airbag. i just need some ideas for the rear, its not stock rear but its still leaf springs. it has a nova rear end. any nice tricks? my 50 has hydros, with help from my prez paul!...


----------



## REV. chuck

4 link it


----------



## daoriginator64

i kinda didnt want to go that route. only because its gonna be a simple up and down nothing crazy.


----------



## lgh1157

You wanna go cheap cheap . . . . . . . .

De-arch the leafs, reverse the eyes [ flip the longest leaf ] , run 3 leafs in the pack and put F9000 sleeve bags on the leafs behind the axle


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 7 2010, 07:57 PM~16542336
> *i kinda didnt want to go that route. only because its gonna be a simple up and down nothing crazy.
> *


i dont see how you got any lift with juice on the leafs to begin with


----------



## daoriginator64

my 50 juiced is 4 linked. i want to air ride my dads shit as a fathers day gift. i will look into de arching the shit. again i want it as simple as possible.an more info on de arching?


----------



## ShibbyShibby

Here is a pic of that sleeved air bag over a leaf. I know it's a shitty picture, but I am just trying google images.


----------



## ShibbyShibby

How is a sleeved bag different from an air spring?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ShibbyShibby_@Feb 9 2010, 09:28 AM~16558741
> *Here is a pic of that sleeved air bag over a leaf. I know it's a shitty picture, but I am just trying google images.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats on a truck these old leafs are different and u cant just rip them apart down to 3 or 4 so u get more flex movement out of them 


im telling ya 4 linkings the only way


----------



## SLAMNFX

Wow...CHEAP & Fathers day gift in the same thread...Glad I am NOT your dad...lol :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 9 2010, 10:39 PM~16565301
> *Wow...CHEAP & Fathers day gift in the same thread...Glad I am NOT your dad...lol :biggrin:
> *


thats what happens when your a broke ass ***** like me!


----------



## matttatts

i baged my dads van when i was young. all i did was start it up and put it right to the boards before it was warm, drive through lotsa ditches and back in ta stuff. it was cheap and easy :thumbsup:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Feb 10 2010, 01:09 PM~16571506
> *i baged my dads van when i was young. all i did was start it up and put it right to the boards before it was warm, drive through lotsa ditches and back in ta stuff. it was cheap and easy :thumbsup:
> *


?????????? damn what u smokin on? cuz i want some!


----------



## touchdowntodd

for real homie, air over leaf... been ridin that way for nearly a year now in my galaxie, rides WAY nice in the back, seriously.. 

leave atleast 2 leafs, preferably 3 if you can.. if you mono leaf the leaf will break... 

lowering blocks drop it teh rest of the way

you will have to notch the frame if you wanna get really low, but you can do that on a budget CHEAP if you can weld.. 

the front end is easy as well..


----------



## touchdowntodd

here are pics of my rear setup... gettin the shocks the right length was the only issue i had... you can even buy a kit from air ride technologies if you want.. 




















and dont listen to the haters.. heres a laid/lifted comparison.. about 1" less lift with the sleeve bags than i wanted, but ill live.. it rides NICE no shocks in front (might add some soon)


----------



## daoriginator64

thanks alot touchdown! im not worried about the haters, theres alot of haters here on layitlow, besides ,me and my boy paul built my 50 from the ground up,, i just wanted to observe my options on my dads air ride. i might be fine doing it exactly like yours! thanks alot. im no pro, but i do all my own work. backyard boogie all the way!





> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 10 2010, 10:33 PM~16576795
> *here  are pics of my rear setup... gettin the shocks the right length was the only issue i had... you can even buy a kit from air ride technologies if you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont listen to the haters.. heres a laid/lifted comparison.. about 1" less lift with the sleeve bags than i wanted, but ill live.. it rides NICE no shocks in front (might add some soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## mando1981

on a 51 chevy we did we took off about four of the leafs and used bags over the axle. the hard part is separating the leafs they are wrapped with thin metal. the car rides good, we didnt want it to low so it could be driven if something happened to the system. the leafs have bent after about 4 years but still have not broke


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Feb 10 2010, 08:33 PM~16576795
> *here  are pics of my rear setup... gettin the shocks the right length was the only issue i had... you can even buy a kit from air ride technologies if you want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and dont listen to the haters.. heres a laid/lifted comparison.. about 1" less lift with the sleeve bags than i wanted, but ill live.. it rides NICE no shocks in front (might add some soon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



telling him to do it right is hating now


:roflmao:


this website will never cease to amaze me


----------



## Mark

unless your dads about to die, dont fuck up his ride for him :uh:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 11 2010, 12:42 AM~16578364
> *unless your dads about to die, dont fuck up his ride for him  :uh:
> *


just a question how is sticking to leaf springs and air ride fucking up the ride???


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16595847
> *just a question how is sticking to leaf springs and air ride fucking up the ride???
> *


u didnt leave the leafs on yours but fuck it half ass is good enough for pops huh


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 12 2010, 05:37 PM~16595847
> *just a question how is sticking to leaf springs and air ride fucking up the ride???
> *


if your a "broke ass" your words...not mine, then i wouldnt want that poor mentality any where near my ride.


----------



## daoriginator64

well i guess thats the end of this topic thanks for all the input! laters


----------



## SLAMNFX

sigh..... sometime the internet just is noooo goood.... manny...do your thing homie... hook your dad up... it would be better to do a 4 link and bags... you can go low impact and pick one up pretty "inexpensive"... shit you and pauly could make your own for even less, just need some dom and ends... check suicide doors... you could even do a modified 2 link type setup with some kind of track bar or panhard... it would ride much nicer than with leaf and bag... you could save come chetta by doing a 4 valve setup and keep the swaybars for a front and back only.. 2 switches... It can be done homie... U can do itttttt... Good luck!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Feb 16 2010, 12:14 AM~16625005
> *sigh..... sometime the internet just is noooo goood.... manny...do your thing homie... hook your dad up... it would be better to do a 4 link and bags... you can go low impact and pick one up pretty "inexpensive"... shit you and pauly could make your own for even less, just need some dom and ends... check suicide doors... you could even do a modified 2 link type setup with some kind of track bar or panhard... it would ride much nicer than with leaf and bag... you could save come chetta by doing  a 4 valve setup and keep the swaybars for a front and back only.. 2 switches... It can be done homie... U can do itttttt... Good luck!
> *


yeep its no good when people are just trying to get him to do it right


no good at all


btw everything said was already said


----------



## daoriginator64

yea i did decide to 4 link it later, however its not about being cheap. all i really wanted for you guys were some pics and ideas or rear air ride setups on bombs. i did say i was going to stay leafs but paul also said what u guys said about 4 linking it. just to get things straight, me and paul are very good back yard fabricators who do all thier own work. and i mean own work. again i just wanted different method of airriding which i wont be doing now!
by the way heres my bomb, heres what me and paul did to my frame, its no lack of talent, its kinda lack of time and money. thanks fellas!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Feb 16 2010, 06:31 PM~16631999
> *yea i did decide to 4 link it later, however its not about being cheap. all i really wanted for you guys were some pics and ideas or rear air ride setups on bombs. i did say i was going to stay leafs but paul also said what u guys said about 4 linking it. just to get things straight, me and paul are very good back yard fabricators who do all thier own work. and i mean own work. again i just wanted different method of airriding which i wont be doing now!
> by the way heres my bomb, heres what me and paul did to my frame, its no lack of talent, its kinda lack of time and money. thanks fellas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i seen your build thread and i knew you were capable just fine 

were just telling you that staying leafs isnt the way to go its half ass and dont half ass it


----------



## wayne64ss

Dude I got a 6 link I will sell you CHEAP. And you're in NY so you could just ride up and grab it from me.










It's missing the one small link bar and one bushing, but the rest are in great shape. Just needs to be cleaned up and painted, it's been sitting around forever. PM me.


----------



## foey

That one piece that is missing is called a Suspension Dog Bone, there are non adjustable and adjustable ones (can be bought for around $70 from kp components - http://www.kplinks.com/home.php?cat=57). That 4 link is a KP Components S10 bolt on 6 link. 

http://www.kplinks.com/product.php?product...6&cat=48&page=1

http://www.kplinks.com/product.php?product...3&cat=49&page=1


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by foey_@Feb 18 2010, 01:27 PM~16652086
> *That one piece that is missing is called a Suspension Dog Bone, there are non adjustable and adjustable ones (can be bought for around $70 from kp components - http://www.kplinks.com/home.php?cat=57). That 4 link is a KP Components S10 bolt on 6 link.
> 
> http://www.kplinks.com/product.php?product...6&cat=48&page=1
> 
> http://www.kplinks.com/product.php?product...3&cat=49&page=1
> *


hell he wouldnt even need it if done right


----------



## Wackzaco

If you just want something simple not for fast moves you could try something like this. 
http://www.universalairsuspension.com/on-r...hp?sid=10&cid=7

Or some people just remove a couple leafs use lowering blocks and air shocks. Worked just fine on the cars I saw. They were on a 53 and 54. Works if your on a budget. Just don’t expect to be doing any fancy moves and don’t remove to many leafs.


Or you could get more involved like they did with this, but if going this far might as well just do the 4 link and go all the way.
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0603l...sion/index.html
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0604l...sion/index.html
http://www.lowridermagazine.com/tech/0605l...sion/index.html


----------

